# 3rd place first time out



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

I just did my first ride of 15miles on my 12 yr old QH and came in 3rd!!! I was just happy we finished. The weather wasn't the greatest rain all morning till we were done but I had a blast and am going to go again on the next one going to try the 25mile next time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow!!! CONGRATULATIONS! That is so amazing!!


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks I'm so proud of her.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You should be!

Did you take any show day pics that you would like to share?


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Congradulations! Sounds like a good ride. As long as it is not a down pour I rather like riding in the rain.


----------



## Semiellia (Apr 30, 2012)

One of the ladies there did when she sends them to me I'll put them up and ya the rain was just a little bit so no bugs and the horses weren't too hot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

congratulations!!!! Sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW! I love endurance! Its so much fun! Congratulations on the Placing!


----------

